# advice for a yearling



## Qobrah_Ven (Jan 18, 2016)

my b+w is around 1 year old at this point and he is about 32 inches long. is this a good size for his age? he eats pretty well, i feed him most days as much as he will eat (rats, turkey, liver, fruit) i just want to make sure he is growing properly and will get as big as possible. He is in a 6x3x3 enclosure. the pics below show his size in a normal size bathtub


----------



## snibborsirk (Jan 18, 2016)

Although all tegus are different in their own way, I would say yours is a beautiful specimen and looks perfectly healthy. Some like to feed them a special "grow fast" diet but I prefer a more natural/less aggressive approach which appears to be what you are doing. From my experience, most tegus get bored easily even with food so it's good to mix it up a bit. He'll be perfectly happy as long as you feed him properly, supplement with vitamins, and provide uvb lighting.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 18, 2016)

Can't add to Snib's post. Good job.


----------



## Qobrah_Ven (Jan 18, 2016)

thank you! just curious though, what is this "grow fast" diet you speak of? is it like a certain food makes them grow faster? i have read about some tegus growing to 3 feet in months.. that seems a bit far fetched to me but i would definitely like to ensure he get as big as possible at a healthy rate. The biggest tegu I've ever seen was 5 feet long but it was 6 years old so i assume it takes them a few years at least to get that size


----------

